# Need admin code for herpes zoster vaccine



## cm_resplendence (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Is there any G code for the administration of HERPES ZOSTER VACCINE?


----------



## jnettemartin (Nov 27, 2009)

*Admin Code*

There is not a G code for the Herpes Zoster vaccine as it is not covered by Part B. It is covered by Part D but you have to either have the patient get it at the pharmacy and bring it back for administration or you have to be able to bill to the Part D carrier. The patient can pay cash for it but be sure you have the ABN signed.


----------



## katelliott80 (Nov 27, 2009)

You would just use a 90471 for the administation of the vaccine.


----------

